
Source code powering potent IoT DDoSes just went public - geerlingguy
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/10/brace-yourselves-source-code-powering-potent-iot-ddoses-just-went-public/
======
quacker
The idea of one botnet taking over another, by stealing infected devices, is
interesting. What if "policing" botnets were deployed as a counter measure?
Devices would be infected by the same methods used by malicious botnets, but
these benevolent botnets could hinder or disable other botnet agents. Has this
been tried or, if not, would it be effective? Or would it result in endless
botnet warfare, with each side continually coming up with new counter measures
against the other and no real progress ever made?

~~~
wodenokoto
This already happens between malicious botnets.

There also once was a worm that would infect computers and patch against
itself.

